# Ufficiale: Mertens è un giocatore del Napoli



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

Come comunica il sito ufficiale del Napoli, Dries Mertens esterno belga, è un giocatore del Napoli. La firma è di 5 anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

Sulla sinistra si sono coperti, a questo punto potrebbero spostare Zuniga a destra e quindi essere coperti anche in quel ruolo, con Maggio e Armero in panchina. Fossi in loro però continuerei ad intervenire massicciamente a centrocampo, provando ad ingaggiare Cerci per la fascia destra e provando a trovare un regista da affiancare in mediana a Behrami.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

Che pena. Questo significa fare mercato. Loro stanno già incominciando a rinforzarsi indipendentemente dalla partenza di Cavani. Mica aspettano di venderlo per poi andare agli ultimi giorni a cercare i sostituti.

Noi invece oltre ad non avere un cent, se in caso cediamo El, incominciamo a cercare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sulla sinistra si sono coperti, a questo punto potrebbero spostare Zuniga a destra e quindi essere coperti anche in quel ruolo, con Maggio e Armero in panchina. Fossi in loro però continuerei ad intervenire massicciamente a centrocampo, provando ad ingaggiare Cerci per la fascia destra e provando a trovare un regista da affiancare in mediana a Behrami.



bravo bravo tifi Napoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bravo bravo tifi Napoli


Forza ciuccio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forza ciuccio


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2013)

Il Napoli sta allestendo una bella squadretta.
Credo rimarrà comunque la seconda/terza forza del campionato.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Giugno 2013)

Giocatore perfetto anche per il fantacalcio. segna e fa assist a valanga.
bisognerà vedere chi sarà la punta però..

Finalmente Mertens in Italia. 
Vediamo se da 4 anni a questa parte c'ho visto giusto.


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giocatore perfetto anche per il fantacalcio. segna e fa assist a valanga.



Meglio di Marekiaro? 

Però se lo mettono attaccante temo sia un mezzo pacco per il fanta.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Meglio di Marekiaro?
> 
> Però se lo mettono attaccante temo sia un mezzo pacco per il fanta.



in termini strettamente numerici, senza cavani secondo me hamsik avrà una leggera flessione..


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

Pare sia costato 10 milioni (9.7,secondo Tranfermarkt).
Potenzialmente un grandissimo colpo.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

Esordio fantastico oggi. Migliore di quello di Kakà addirittura


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Esordio fantastico oggi. Migliore di quello di Kakà addirittura


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2013)

Il pupillo  Tra i migliori in campo ormai da diverse giornate.
Ha ingranato la quinta.
Oggi gran gol è giocate sublimi


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Non una sorpresa Dries, al contrario di Callejon.


----------



## juventino (30 Ottobre 2013)

Gli mancava solo il gol e ora lo ha fatto. A 10 milioni è stato un grandissimo colpo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Era una scommessa sicura. Questo qua era forte. Certo che noi con Matri... giusto noi potevamo prendere Matri quando in giro c'erano 3000000 giocatori migliori a prezzo più basso.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque gli amici napoletani m'hanno detto che il vero mattatore della sfida del franchi è stato Callejon. Dries ha giocato bene solo dopo il goal.


----------



## 4312 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Spesso gli olandesi (o giocatori che giocano in olanda) suscitano un fascino calcistico particolare, ma credo che Mertens, come Strootmann, sia un made in PSV veramente forte. Ha tecnica, velocità, è un ala niente male, a noi avrebbe fatto comodissimo, vista la sua versatilità ( ma abbiamo preferito virare su Matri, io francamente preferisco scommettere su uno che potenzialmente è molto forte, che andare sul sicuro se questo significa mediocrità al 100%). 

Un altro interessante é Narsingh, che eera anche nel giro della Nazionale. Peccato che si sia infortunato, non gioca da un anno quasi ormai ( in teoria questo è il momento per prendere un giocatore, visto che il prezzo sarà sceso considerevolmente, il rischio però è altissimo). Sempre nel PSV c'è anche Willems, che potrà apparire acerbo, ma parliamo di un 94, già nel giro della Nazionale peraltro ( Van Gaal quando lancia i giovani raramente sbaglia).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Era una scommessa sicura. Questo qua era forte. Certo che noi con Matri... giusto noi potevamo prendere Matri quando in giro c'erano 3000000 giocatori migliori a prezzo più basso.


Tullio Tinti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Ottobre 2013)

l'ennesima riprova che occorrono grosse cifre per prendere giocatori forti.


----------



## Snape (31 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> l'ennesima riprova che *non* occorrano grosse cifre per prendere giocatori forti.



So che intendevi questo, ma fixed


----------



## The Ripper (31 Ottobre 2013)

A differenza di tanti altri giocatori che giocano in Olanda, Mertens ha una maturità tattica invidiabile. Oltre al grande talento, il buon Dries è un giocatore "più europeo" dei vari Narsigh, Wijnaldum ecc... che sembrano essere più adatti al campionato olandese e buoni solo in certe categorie. Mertens potrebbe giocare in qualsiasi squadra d'Europa e non sfigurare. Come lui Strootman. Uguale. Un gradino più sotto c'è Eriksen, gran talento ma con dei limiti tattici evidenti. 


Mertens non è Robben, ma è un giocatore che (IMHO) vale quanto e anche più di giocatori più mediatici o comunque pagati cifre assurde (Sanchez, Willian, Pastore ecc...ecc....). Poi ha uno spirito di sacrificio e una duttilità incredibili.
Mi aspettavo che sarebbe entrato nel cuore dei tifosi napoletani.

Cosa fondamentale: salta SEMPRE l'uomo. Anche tutti i giornalisti e opinionisti di SKY insistono molto su questo particolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A differenza di tanti altri giocatori che giocano in Olanda, Mertens ha una maturità tattica invidiabile. Oltre al grande talento, il buon Dries è un giocatore "più europeo" dei vari Narsigh, Wijnaldum ecc... che sembrano essere più adatti al campionato olandese e buoni solo in certe categorie. Mertens potrebbe giocare in qualsiasi squadra d'Europa e non sfigurare. Come lui Strootman. Uguale. Un gradino più sotto c'è Eriksen, gran talento ma con dei limiti tattici evidenti.
> 
> 
> Mertens non è Robben, ma è un giocatore che (IMHO) vale quanto e anche più di giocatori più mediatici o comunque pagati cifre assurde (Sanchez, Willian, Pastore ecc...ecc....). Poi ha uno spirito di sacrificio e una duttilità incredibili.
> ...


C'è da dire che Dries è anche più maturo dei avri Narsigh, Wijanaldum, per un fattore d'età. Comunque concordo sulle sue qualità: ottimo giocatore, che non mi ha sorpreso, perché è sempre stato bravo, al contrario di Callejon. Li ho toppato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Gennaio 2014)

Bel giocatore, peccato che noi non li prendiamo mai questi qua.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Bastava metterlo nella sua posizione e farlo giocare come sa.
Grandissimo giocatore. Strafelice di averci visto giusto con lui.
Probabilmente nel Napoli è quello con più classe.


----------

